# Santa Catches a Ride with NY's Bravest



## otherprof (Dec 21, 2021)

Went along for the ride this morning with friends who were delivering presents of fresh baked cookies in Manhattan. Took along a real camera, my a6000. Took a  few shots through the window of an Audi driven by a former taxi driver.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 21, 2021)

He's going to lose a few pounds working with those guys.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 21, 2021)

Well spotted.....


----------



## jeffashman (Dec 22, 2021)

Nice one!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 27, 2021)

Well spotted.  It's been a long time since anyone rode the backstep.  He's certainly qualified to handle chimney fires. 😉


----------

